# Button gedrückt aussehen lassen



## RMI_17 (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Eine kleine banale Frage zu JButtons

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen Button gedrückt aussehen lasse

Also wenn man auf den Button klickt soll es so aussehen als ob er gedrückt bleibt wenn man loslässt.

Und noch was

Kennt jemand ein Tutorial zu Look&Feel Varianten

MFG rmi


----------



## zerix (6. Juli 2005)

Dafür gibt es ne eigene Button-Klasse, aber ich weiß gerade nicht wie die heißt, sorry


----------



## philippo (6. Juli 2005)

Würde mich auch interessieren! Eine Übersicht über alle Java "Look and Feel"s, AWT, Swing, SWT,... Sowas muss es doch irgendwo geben...


----------



## torsch2711 (6. Juli 2005)

In deinem JButton gibt es eine funktion setSelected(boolean b).

 Diese sollte das prob lösen, denke ich, habs nicht ausprobiert 


 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------



## philippo (6. Juli 2005)

Ich muss nochmal dazwischenlabern (sorry): Wie ist denn das überhaupt mit diesen Look and Feels? Im Netz gibts richtig schöne Bilder von GUIs (z.B. Synth). Wie kann ich sowas verwenden? Muss ich irgendwohin irgendwas importieren?


----------



## torsch2711 (6. Juli 2005)

du musst dir die jar-datei besorgen welche dieses look and feel implementiert und importieren. (natürlich musst du die jar-datei im classpath einbinden  )

   Dann einfach setLookAndFeel verwenden mit der look and feel implementation.

   hier ein beispiel:

   UIManager.setLookAndFeel(_"com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel"_);


  Gruss,

  Torsten


----------



## Levin Beicht (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Ich glaube einen JButton kann man gar nicht permanent gedrückt aussehen lassen, da müsste wohl schon ein JToggleButton her. Kann mich aber auch täuschen 

Gruß Levin


----------



## Romsl (6. Juli 2005)

Ja, würde auch zum JToggleButton tendieren. Siehe auch Sun API.


----------

